# March 20 Solar Eclipse..



## creature (Mar 7, 2015)

March 20, 2015 Solar Eclipse...












https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_eclipse_of_March_20,_2015

Europe is going to have it great!! Especially the Brits!

One site has indicated "that a Supermoon, equinox and eclipse will fall on the same day"

http://perfscience.com/content/2141407-solar-eclipse-occur-britain-march-20

This is the one I'm looking forward to:

August 21, 2017 Solar Eclipse..




That fucker is going to rip right through the center of the US, & the whole continent will get at least a partial view..

Assuming I'm still in NA, in any case...


Anyways.. just a heads up..

C


----------



## Tude (Mar 7, 2015)

Soooooper cool my creature friend!!

@Odin will like this as well.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Mar 7, 2015)

what neat maps. I'll probably forget about it/sleep through it like I with everyother incredible astrological event.


----------



## creature (Mar 7, 2015)

***Astronomical***

Arrgghh....

; )


----------



## creature (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks, Wanderer!!!
& yes.. any rants about astrology vs. science are def welcome, here...

; )


----------



## creature (Mar 7, 2015)

bring 'em on!!!

: )


----------



## creature (Mar 8, 2015)

what's really nice is that you can see the way the eccentricity of lunar orbit and polar inclination bring the region of totality to a very, very high latitude..

compare that with the 2017 eclipse..

if the moon were not in a slightly inclined orbit, all eclipses would occur between the the two tropics (+23 & -23 degrees, lat), and if the earth were *also* not rotationally inclined, all eclipses would be along the equator..

and not only *this*, but the orbital distance is just the right amount to to provide for minor annular and total eclipses..

coincidence???

i think not...


----------



## Odin (Mar 10, 2015)

Yea this is real good. I will keep in mind the 2017 event.
Coincidence? Not?
What is Earth some-kinda cosmologically gravitationally engineered biological life preserve.
A Zoo set up by All Mighty Celestials in order to listen to my knock knock jokes, observe my strange OCD compulsions and laugh at our O faces during coitus??
Haha... :::::: woooo waaaa...

(gonna watch 2001 A Space Odessy now... )


----------



## creature (Mar 10, 2015)

i wonder if the bone means anything....... .. .

i won't digress into trying to understand causality...

just.. kinda like emerson said....
"It is one of the beautiful compensations of this life that no man can sincerely try to help another without helping himself."

coincidence..?

i think not ; )

i'ma gonna have some sake' : )


----------



## Odin (Mar 10, 2015)

Kenpai!!!

It is an eerie feeling. I was just browsing the table of contents of a copy of "Nature" earlier tonight. Perhaps I will find the patience to read it.


----------

